
True? Elon Musk 2018 pay was more than next 65 highest-paid CEOs combined - confiscate
https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-compensation-over-2-billion-2019-5
======
confiscate
is this true?

~~~
andymoe
This is over ten years and only if he significantly grows value of company.
[https://ir.tesla.com/index.php/news-releases/news-release-
de...](https://ir.tesla.com/index.php/news-releases/news-release-
details/tesla-announces-new-long-term-performance-award-elon-musk)

